# Adult female JCP cage



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I found some awesome prebuilt cages, all I need to do is assemble them, so what is the optimal demensions for a 12 foot aboreal snake?

Here they are

1. 48"H 48"L 36"D

2. 60"H 48"L 36"D

These tw fall within my my price range.

Promt replies appriciated as I have a limited time for the deals...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

with a JCP you will want the 60", give that baby room to roam.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Bigger the better.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if is inches ... 48 would be enough. ... how large is the snake now ? and will you have more then one in there ? either way four feet will be enough. snakes dont need massive space to explore. i work with snakes that easily are larger then 12 and prefer smaller enclousures it makes them feel more secure. i also find they eat better, i have seen a few snakes go off food when upgraded to larger enclosures and wouldnt eat untill the partition was placed back.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

1. 48"H 48"L 36"D

Actually in a twist of evets I sexed the snake and found it to be a male, the snake is two and a half feet now but I want to get it into its adult cage ASAP, also I feed in a sepreate enclosure anyway.

So for an ADULT MALE would the first choice be enough, and yes ONLY ONE snake would be in there, I did not think it was adviseable to have more than one snake in the same cage.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i think the first choice will be fine. i kept my carpets together ... i used kept cause my kid cousin kill my male, it happens. good news where i got it there getting me another male at cost from the same breeder which is awesome cause they look amazing. anywho ill evenually put the new male with my female together when it catches up in size to my female. i currently have snakes together i know its not the best thing but i do it and i know a lot of people that do so. if i dont have to i dont but i have grouped same species snakes together for a while now and there doing fine. im not to worried about it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Option number one is MORE than adequate. Especially given the extreme depth of that enclosure. I know people that house their IJCPs in 36Lx24Dx36H enclosures without issues. These people being breeders - so space is always at a premium. So for a jungle, which gets just a bit bigger, I'm sure the 48Hx36Dx48L will be good.

If the snake is considerably small to start - you said 2.5 feet right? - I would consider keeping it in something smaller. People are always on about "get the right, big enclosure first". But I don't ever do that. I always offer graduated enclosures. That's probably why I have a dozen empty tanks sitting about my house. But I'm good with that, heh.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn you guys and your abbreviations!









Jungle carpet python...it took me awhile. One of my favorites for sure! It was a JCP that tagged me the hardest in my snake keeping history....I love'em anyway.


----------

